# Neon Green Relish



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

I was watching a show on PBS about hot dogs specifically Chicago style dogs and they mentioned a drive in that featured neon green relish.  It brought back flashbacks of the 1970's for me.  I'd forgotten all about that stuff and how good it was.  Does anyone know where I can get some?

Many thanks in advance.  I'm eating a hot dog and drinking a beer as I'm typing this?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 18, 2005)

I found some Hebrew nationals on sale, and will be eating those tonight.
I've got some relish left over from my last catering gig, and may do that.

That neon stuff looks scary in the store, but I do remember it from my childhood.  Any idea why it's so florescent?

I freaking love hot dogs..

  gonna try these boiled.  (ducks for cover)

At least I'm boiling these in beer with chicken seasoning.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 18, 2005)

Boiled? In beer? Only problem with that is although it does improve the hot dog, it ruins the beer!  I cooked mine in a cast iron skillet in butter, and grilled the bun in butter too!  Not exactly fat free but delicious.  Topped with our Cleveland ball park stadium mustard, sweet pickle relish, and some chopped onions.  Beer on the side in a frosted mug!  The simple things in life are sometimes the best!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 18, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Boiled? In beer? Only problem with that is although it does improve the hot dog, it ruins the beer!  I cooked mine in a cast iron skillet in butter, and grilled the bun in butter too!  *Not exactly fat free but delicious. * Topped with our Cleveland ball park stadium mustard, sweet pickle relish, and some chopped onions.  Beer on the side in a frosted mug!  The simple things in life are sometimes the best!



Kloset, your eating hotdogs! No need to think about health at that point. And yes, the simple things are sometimes the best! I really like to slit mine open, stuff with cheese and wrap in bacon, now thats healthy!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jun 19, 2005)

Cappy, boiled is my favorite way to do dogs! Just like the ballpark!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Boiled? et tu Woody!  I'd rather microwave them! :ack:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 19, 2005)

You guys seen this page? http://www.hollyeats.com/HotDogPage.htm
Woofies!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Hadn't seen it before, but I just bookmarked it.  Great site.  Thanks, Fatz.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Thought I read about the color somewhere, but can't put a finger on it.
> 
> Bet you guys would really love our hotdog relish.  It's yellow, not green.
> 
> Maybe y'all is skeered!    :eep:



Raine,

How would you describe the relish?  Is the relish sweet or dill?  Is the mustard tradional yellow or more like a S. Carolina mustard based BBQ sauce?


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 19, 2005)

Okay, so we all like dogs.  Now, what kind do you guys buy?  I was told that if you saw how each was processed, you'd only eat Kahn's.  I like ball parks but sometimes they are really inconsistent tasting.  Oscar Mayers are okay too.  Never had a deli case dog before.  Been tempted but never took the plung.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)

I like Nathans and Hebrew Nationals a lot...not the cheapest ones though.

Anyone every heard of Tony Packos?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> You guys seen this page? http://www.hollyeats.com/HotDogPage.htm
> Woofies!




I love that site, think I've read every page.  Go to the home page and click on the Carolina bbq section....fun reading.

Also, in the hot dog section, click on Hillbilly Hotdogs in West Virgina..turn your speakers on and go to their website...that song they play is hilarious!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

I usually get Ball Park all beef.  I've had deli dogs and they can be great.  The skin is usally a more crispy texture when you grill them which I like but they don't tend to plump up as much as the packaged dogs, probably because because there's more preservatives and solutions added to the packaged dogs.  I like em and I don't want to know what's in 'em, Please.

Captain,  Never been to Tony Packo's.  They are in Toledo, the opposite side of the state from us but if business ever takes me out that way again you can be sure I'll stop in.

I remember Klinger talking about them on MASH.  I think I saw something on the Food Network where they have a hall of fame where celebrities sign their bun or something.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)

yeah I saw that show!  They also have a website, and you can even order their famous dogs....I was just wondering if they were really that good, or if the Mash exposure just made em famous.

Remeber the Mash episode where Hawkeye went nuts trying to get some ribs from Adam's Rib in Chicago?  Is that a real place?


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Yeah I remember that episode.  I did a search and the first place that popped up wias this:

http://www.adams-rib-smoke-house.com/

But it's in Oregon

Then I included Chicago in the search and I found this:

http://www.pubclub.com/chicago/pubgrub.htm

So yes Cappy, there is an Adam's Ribs in Chicago.  I'll have to try it next time I'm there.  I usually here more about Carson's but I haven't been there either.  I have been to the Weber grill though.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Just found a recipe for Adam's Ribs.  I think some things are better not tried.  The myth is better than the reality.  The recipe calls for boiling the ribs and adding liquid smoke for flavoring.  Let's face it the best BBQ in the World is in our own back yards!

http://www.recipelink.com/mf/31/378


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2005)




----------



## oompappy (Jun 19, 2005)

I've always steered clear of that neon relish. I thought it was fake! 
If you want Real Hotdogs though,  Zweigles Natural Casing Hots are by far the best I've tasted.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

I'll have to try Zweigels.  Now does anyone know where I can get some Neon 
Green relish to put on them? :grin:


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2005)

Bryan thanks so much.  That's the stuff!


----------

